# The geldings or the mares?



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been asked this many, many times. Do you prefer a gelding or a mare? To beginner folks looking to buy I typically answer "You'll probably want a gelding but I hands down prefer mares..." 

Mares think more. They are female, after all :lol:

Personally, I just get along with them better. I find some geldings to be rather annoying. I find that they seem to teeter on the edge of being so nonchalant (what everyone loves in a gelding) that they have too little personality for me OR that they are boarder line studdish and cause great disturbances in my herds. In addition (just something I've noticed over the years after working with many different horses, genders and breeds) the geldings stomp flies more, react to bugs on the trails and tend to be spookier. The logical non-stereotyping side of my mind says thats _really _not possible but the fact that I've worked with so many and taken note says its truth. 

I own a stallion, two geldings and ten mares. One gelding is very smart, he takes fantastic care of his dam in the herd but is awful with everyone else. He is good for panicking about bugs on the trail, spooking when bored, busy behaving like a little boy in church and is stuck somewhere between colt and stallion mentality. He makes my stallion look like a total gentlemen at all times. The second gelding I wouldn't trade for the world. Hes a great little fella to have around but when the first gelding isn't looking he will hop on a mare in heat and/or steal babies that he cannot nurse.

Mares on the other hand. I love them. In a "gelding free" environment once the pecking order is in place there is peace. No one is mounting anyone. No one is "herding" anyone. They have patience with the bugs and all look after the foals. On the trail when one of the mares are startled by something they will look, think and then just go. They seem generally easier to train for me. Faster learners. I have no herd bound horses, everyone can take a trail ride alone but when I train horses its the geldings that seem to want to give me the issues. "Not wanting to leave a new girlfriend" seems to weigh heavy on their minds. 

As far as the tired and over used "mares are moody witches" saying? I've met a few genuinely awful mares in my day. Mmm maybe two. But a few rotten apples in the gelding and stallion genders also. Inevitable. For the most part I laugh at the moody mare statements, the only way you'll know my girls are in heat is when you see them peeing at the stallion. No misbehaving, "in heat" is not an excuse to a training issue. All in all I find the mares are sweet, quieter and simple. Like I said, IMO they think more. They also make great a GPS for when your lost. My mares always know where home or the trailer is, my geldings... one wants to keep riding and the other is running away from bugs :lol:

So, which do you prefer. And why?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I had to vote Stallion. I've owned and worked with many of all three, but stallions just have this unbeatable work ethic. When you work with one that's been really well trained, it's fantastic.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont really have a preference. My geldings and my mare would all go for me till they dropped dead. they all have really interesting personalities and attitudes.
i will say that my mares like to question me more and dont just blindly follow commands haha but sometimes u want the good obedience and calm nature of some geldings

but if i really have to choose ill say studs. they just have this spark and they will test you, follow you, listen and make you laugh...and they are unbeatable when it comes to work and discipline...if you have a good trained one. haha


----------



## f350girl (May 23, 2012)

New Image, I could of wrote what you did about the mares. Word for word. I find the are sweeter and tend not to be so pushy as geldings tend to be. For me, I just love that. I understand them squealing when another horse sniffs them too! I dont liked to be touched either lol!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Lol! That last part reminds my of my husbands statement on the matter "Perhaps you like mares because you're just like them..." 

I agree about pushy. My two geldings and the boarders geldings all want their grain NOW. The mares? They follow quietly or wait patiently where they should until their bucket is set on the ground below their noses. The geldings cannot fathom the fact that I say "NO, you may not rip this from my hands. NOW we are holding every ones breakfast up by _me_ yelling at _you_.. again.." every.single.day.

My stallion is super patient and cordial regarding his feed. Just the geldings. They also like to chase others off their feed to see if they have something better. I think thats also just to annoy me...


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to stick up for geldings on this one. I've only ever owned geldings, but I've worked with a lot of mares, and it general I've found that, where geldings tend to be more emotionally dependent, and want attention, and are more pushy, they are easier to motivate to want to work for you, and are just more likely to want to be friends with you, which I like much more than the aloofness mares have shown me. Admittedly, I have never worked with an individual mare for longer than six months, and that one had sweetened up to me by the end, so I think they're just pickier about who they're friends with, but I've come to appreciate how friendly my boys.

I have noticed that actually, if anything, geldings tend to be stroppier than mares. Mares don't like being bossed overly much, and it's easier to tell a gelding what to do to a point, but then they can become really grumpy sods rather than just testing you like a mare does. There are more days with geldings I think that you go in to work and have to give up and go for a hack, as he's not in the mood to give you anything extra. And they are so food-motivated it's unreal. I;d agree about the spooking as well, although I find geldings to be more competitive than mares, so mounted games/random galloping races/eventing I find more fun on geldings as they seem to want to win as much as I do!

I read this and think, why do I even like geldings... but then I've always gotten on better with boys (human ones) when growing up, and I cox men's rowing too, so I've gotten used to working with boys. At least they don't hold grudges, which I have noticed mares doing with different people (although thankfully I've never been not the receiving end of that...).


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I own two mares, and three geldings. I always tell parents looking to get their child their first horse, to go with a gelding as I feel there's a better chance for an even temperament. That said, I MUCH prefer mares! Geldings on the whole seem to have less personality (though I have definitely seen exceptions to this) and the ones I know are not nearly so affectionate as the mares. My mare happens to be pretty dang pushy, but I have no problem being more pushy, and we work just fine together (though many people have said she intimidates them even when she's just standing there). My mare is NEVER boring! The other mare I own is so mild mannered that when my son was 4, he could lead her up to the paddock from the pasture with no problems. She'd even let him halter her.....


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've worked with mares and geldings, never have had the opportunity to work with a stallion.

I'm a mare person all the way. I know some people find mares difficult to work with and stubborn and all of the stereotypes... but in my experience, once you can get a mare to trust you, or get inside her head a figure out how she ticks, she's going to put _so much_ try into everything you ask of her.
I have mares at my place that will honestly run themselves to death for you. In my experience with geldings, they will quit on you. Many mares I've worked with have no quit. They might have some stubborness, and silly attitude issues, but I've figured out how they work and hopped over that mountain.

The mare at my place I've spent the most time with is Squiggy. She trusts ME. But, I had to open the trust door first. My parents thought I was crazy, but in the end, it worked for me. She will not let my dad catch her or load her in the trailer. She won't load in the trailer for my mom either. I've had to do it every time. 

I guess I just like all the heart mares have


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Mares by far! Generally, they will test, telnd to be a bit more loving and get more attached. Therefore they are not for everyone - most mares will test a bit more than gelding, and whereas gelding tend to have a more stable mood, mares tend to keep you on your toes and rarely do they have a stable mood. It changes daily! For those that have experience in horses in would recommend a mare more. However, not all Arabs or TBs are sensitive, and I would take a kind gelding over a sour mare any day..


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

You know, I like mares too...they get more attached and are quite sweet. Geldings are good, though, because they're not so moody or emotional.


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

Geldings don't go into season, so they don't get moody and they seem to have a better disposition as well as not having an attitude.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha everybodies discriptions are like complete opposite of mine.
my boys are so loving and even tempered all they want is some good lovings and theyll do anything for you....my mares on the otherhand are characters....put a cookie in front of josies nose and shell either mow you down to get it or "yes maam" you to death till you give it to her. My girls are sooo moody if theyre having a bad day theyll let you know...in not so subtle terms but my boys will go with me wherever.

Thats why i like studs. if theyre well trained they have this haughty attitude like "gosh, i cant belive your making me do this but i will anyways cuz you asked nicely" always the same haha.

My mom says geldings are like the little boys that still really love their moms and are completely dependent and mares are teenage girls that just started high school....then studs are like the jocks in highschool that just have to put on a good show but are really good peeps underneath haha


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I like mares. I've never worked with a stallion so I can't really judge on that, but the limitations put me off. 

I like mares, even though I think on average they aren't as "stable" as geldings. They're more sparky though... full of spunk. And I think they're smarter.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've worked with Mares and Geldings (not a stallion) and I love them both. My gelding gives me attitude but in a different way than a mare does.

I think I want one of each eventually  But all the ones I've ridden try their hearts out for me, so how can you not love that?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All mares here. Take good care of a mare and she'll never forget to take good care of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Geldings. Hands down. 

Why...?

Because I love their personality. Every gelding I've ever ridden has had so much personality... besides the laid back attitde, theycan really 'fire it up' when asked and then will go back to slow and easy, wherears inperiencemares, once you 'fire it up', they stay fired up. Lol.own a gelding, a mare, and a stallion... and my gelding is my favorite horse to ride hands down... then my mare, then my stallion.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

This is so very interesting to read. Thanks all for the input. Surprising too, I honestly thought I'd be in a minority with mares.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

for me I prefer a gelding but I now have a lovely mare that I 
am leasing


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Honestly? I just like a good horse!

I have a gelding, a mare, and a colt. Mares tend to be either very personable or very aloaf, rarely an in between. I like a personable mare (lucky for me that's what I have), I think it's like someone said, they are more picky about who they're friends w/, which is another thing I really like. You're not instantly 'in', you have to work for it. In general I've never gotten where people see them as moody, had a few, but not enough to judge the entire gender by. 

The geldings, in general bigger trouble makers. Like the OP I've seen w/ just mares everything is peaceful, throw in a gelding and all heck breaks loose. Fighting w/ each other, annoying the mares, having a breakdown at the idea of leaving their 'girlfriend'. BUT they have more of a since of humor, my Dad's gelding for example has been known to open gates, untie himself, take other horses flymasks off, steal halters off the fence. They either love people or they don't, and if they do they pretty much love everyone, no work involved.

So if I'm horse shopping I buy the horse I like! If it's a mare great! If it's a gelding, just as good! And if it's a stallion, well i'm sure he'll make an even better gelding!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Depends on what for. For an all around good time horse? Gelding. For a serious competition horse? Mare.


In general:

Geldings are very even tempered and reliable. You have one good fight with them and they understand you are the boss. You know what you're going to ride when you puck your gelding from the pasture. They're "steady burners" when it comes to energy and talent.

Mares aren't "steady burners". They set themselves on fire brightly and fizzle out, so to speak. Their best in better than a gelding's best... But they don't give you their best consistently. It takes a special something to get all the talent out of a mare. But it's worth it. When a mare loves you, they LOVE you. Many mares I've known are one person horses and will try for their human till their last breath. It takes several years to really bond to a mare and have that kind of relationship. They're long term projects.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i never knew there was a gelding/mare preference in the horse world until i joined this forum. I dunno why, but most of my horses have been mares. I love them, but the reality is that they are each completely different. I wouldn't assume i prefer them or prefer geldings because all of my horses have had such different personalities. The gelding i know the best is a pony, so he's literally a demon.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I would have to say if someone has little to no horse experience a well behaved even tempered gelding. Once you know the horse you know who/what you are getting on everyday. Mares that is not always the case. 

I work on breeding farm where we have 4 stallions, 5 geldings and 41 mares. The stallions once you establish you are the boss are great! Once in a blue moon they test you but that is usually because you yourself did something to cause them to question your leadership. The geldings love everyone and are great to be around but do tend to be more pushy, all though their clown-iness makes up for it. The mares are a wide range. We have pushy B*** mares and laid back mares and everything in between. I do agree you have to work to earn a mare's trust and that it is a long term project, but very rewarding. 

I was looking for a middle aged QH or Mustang gelding when I stared my horse search. I never imagined that I would end up with a unbroke 3 year old Morgan mare. One of the Mares (one of the don't even think of F'in touching me mares) was rolling and somehow got her rear leg caught in a hay feeder. I went in and spoke to her as I approached and she quit struggling (I had to approach from the direction of her hooves, no choice) and got her leg free. Once she was haltered and gotten to her feet I got her in. My boss was in the hospital and was not at the farm. I spent the next couple days with the mare icing her leg and when she was sound enough to go back out with the herd she was turned out. 

From then on this mare was in my back pocket constantly. Still was not a fan of anyone else though. My boss knew of my horse search and how I hadn't been finding "the one" yet. She got back from the hospital and saw how this mare had attached to me and sold her to me cheap because we were meant to be. Granted we have had our arguments and rough spots but over the past year we have bonded greatly. When I sent her to the trainer's last week even the trainer commented on how much she trusted me and would give me whatever I wanted. I wouldn't trade her for the world.....and to think a mare was the last thing on earth I wanted.....lesson learned!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I know attackships, I've been around a lot of mares too. Though my horse now is a gelding.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, I have had more experience with moody, unpredicable, raging hormones and grudge holding geldings than I have with mares. One particular gelding (was not proud cut) would do stallion strikes/talk randomly when he looked at a mare in his herd. Never mounted any mares. Had a love/hate relation with his herd, loved them in a sense but would kick the snot out of them if they got too close to his butt (also inconsisent when he behaved like this). I have also had the experience that geldings were not solid, reliable mounts until early in their teen years when they had finally matured. While the mares I would work with were wonderful at five years old. My heart horse was a mare, I started riding her when she was about 7 years old and I was 10 years old. She taught me a lot about riding, balance and racing the wind (this is what happens when a preteen rides a young arabian -I was then grounded when my mom found out and obediently went no faster than a trot for a full year). She was my protector and my best friend, she never tested me and never tried to unseat me. Then my perfect world ended, she was taken by a thunderstorm and I was left with riding a young gelding. He had really nice gaits, but my tail bone got busted because of him. He was worked constantly for many, many years until he finally became a descent horse that could be trusted in certain circumstances. He was full of personality, too much of it, the opposite of laid back, and definitely spooked over nothing. His half brother (the same age) wasn't fazed by anything, but he is one of those geldings that has no personality, weird habits (like eating the grain off the top of your hay, then stand over your hay, pee, then sniff it afterwards disgusted and look for a hay pile that wasn't peed on), and a dumbfounded expression 24/7 (no light bulb in his head). The gelding I rode for many years wasn't herd bound, I could take him out by himself and go riding wherever I wanted with no one around. But if you came across a group of walkers on a road or hikers on the trail, he would call to the people when they were out of sight from us (like we were supposed to be traveling buddies and he was the only one who knew it). He had also whinned to a couple of bull moose once, scared his half sister to death when he did that (she looked at him like he was insane for calling to a pair of giant monsters). The only positive experiences I have had with geldings have been when the boys had finally achieved mental maturity at around 13 years old.

That is why I have always bought mares, young mares at that so I knew what kind of training they had because I was there when it happened. The first mare that was 100% mine bonded to me within a few weeks. If she saw me coming into the pasture, she would come running to me from the other end of the pasture. All I had to do was stand there and wait for her to come put her nose in the halter. She didn't do this for everyone, mostly me but would let the trainer/former owner catch her, but would play catch me if you can with most people. She taught my second mare how to come running to me the moment I stepped into the pasture, they once had a race to get next to me. Wonderful girls, very mature, never mareish (the first one would test boundries now and then, but she was a more dominant personality type). During the winter, I could take both of them out of the paddocks where I boarded them, into the indoor arena and turn them loose. Let them work out their knots and really stretch their legs before we started focused work. They would run together (I kept them going the same direction), running, bucking and using the entire arena while I encouraged them from the center. When they had their knots out (they always did at the same time), they would slowly canter in a perfect circle around me at a distance that they were usually lunged at. Never had an experience like that with the many gelding that I have worked with. Perfect harmony, understading and communication. The second mare was so wonderful in her temperament and maturity level that I could put a beginner rider on her and she would do her absolute best to take care of even the unexperienced rider.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Mares, because my mare is amazing, loving, kind and tries her absolute heart out no matter what i ask of her.

I have ridden/handled a few geldings and they have lacked that 'spark' and that lovingness that my mare gives me.

That isn't to say that they can't make great horses though, because im sure they also do.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Mares all the way! 'Tell a gelding, ask a mare' just about sums it up for me  Mares want treating right and if you don't, they'll let you know. Geldings (most of them anywayz) just accept anything and put up with it, but a mare will make sure you handle her with the respect she thinks she deserves haha 

Mares make better horse people, I think, because you have to stop, think and decide how best to handle a situation, especially when shes feeling the hormones!!

I've always had favorite horses that have been mares, even since I was a little girl. Ive always been drawn to them and I think its because they add so much spunkyness to the world of riding, I like spunk!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I honestly get tired of these 'bash the geldings' discussions. 

Every single point all of you are lauding about mares, can also be attributed to geldings. They're not stupid, slow, unloving, or unwilling. If mares are so much better at competitions, then how is it that a gelding was the premiere endurance horse for many years? Any of you hear the name Elmer Bandit? 

I've worked with many mares over the years, and still prefer geldings. Each sex has its own issues, but to constantly put down geldings is moronic and it gets OLD.

You like mares? Good for you. Just remember there are plenty of people who like geldings, and when you show disdain for them, it irritates those of us who own them. I won't diss on mares, but I have plenty of reasons why I don't prefer them.

Honestly OP, your poll is ridiculous, and you have to know that a topic like this is incendiary.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Every single point all of you are lauding about mares, can also be attributed to geldings. They're not stupid, slow, unloving, or unwilling. If mares are so much better at competitions, then how is it that a gelding was the premiere endurance horse for many years? Any of you hear the name Elmer Bandit?
> 
> but to constantly put down geldings is moronic and it gets OLD.
> 
> *You like mares? Good for you.* Just remember there are plenty of people who like geldings, and when you show disdain for them, it irritates those of us who own them.




Can I just say Amen? :wink: AGREED.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I personally prefer a gelding. I have owned a few different mares and haven't had the greatest experiences with them. My geldings though, are usually very easy going, willing, patient, forgiving and not easily excitable.

The one mare that I own right now, Chilly, I love her to death but she is a complete blonde sometimes. She's been under saddle since she was 2 years old and she still sometimes has an airhead moment. She's great on the trails. I was going to use her for barrel racing, she's very good at it, but gosh it's a fight with her. Then I get frustrated and it's just a pain. So I prefer to just trail ride her.

The other mare I owned was a complete pain in the ***. She was born here, had months of professional training and I just could never trust her. She worked great for my trainer, was a sweetheart on the ground but she was just an *** under saddle. She would just stand there. Wouldn't walk forward. My mom did NOT like her. I finally made the decision to give her to my trainer after 5 years. She found a home for her and not even a week after she was in her new place she was euthanized due to acute renal failure. No-one had any idea. We always wonder if she had some issue from the get go and that made her unwilling. She always had an "off" personality.

That mare's dam (who we purchased unknowingly pregnant at an auction) was a decent mare. But, she had feet issues. Had to have shoes on or was lame. She was always a little off too. Nice mare, sweet personality, but she was always a little spooky. Which is why she was at auction. Honestly, she wasn't THAT bad, but she was just kind of "off"

My geldings on the other hand, are very loving. Nut-Megg can be an attention hog and pushy at times. He knows better and will "push" and then back away quickly like "it wasn't me" He's part spanish mustang, I blame that half for everything. LoL. But, he'll jump anything, walk through and over anything and everything. Very solid, athletic horse. Loves to run. Loves to be challenged and made to think.

Our other gelding, Jasper is a sweetie. Perfect kids horse. Just plods along on the trails. Nothing phases him.

I've owned numerous other geldings too, but overall, I seem to click better with boys then the girls.

That being said, I have a lease mare and she's a great, great, great horse.

Then again, it's all about the horse's individual personality.

The one stallion that I had worked with, has a super work ethic. But I'm not 100% comfortable with him because, he's a stallion. And he's never had "professional" training and also sat in a pasture for years. He's a nice boy but, he's a stallion and you can never quite let your guard down with them.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Mares.
Not just any mares though, I have this attraction to the lead mares of the herd; all of my continual riding horses has been a lead mare with one exception to a snotty, but lovable gelding (And trust me when I say he had plenty of spark :lol: )

I think I like the feeling of power, that I can get a lead mare to be my most trusted companion, and the rest of the herd just falls into it naturally. Indie is a very lead-mare sort of personality even though she lives for the most part by herself, and I gotta say it's nice going out on rides because all the other horses who live around us respect her space and I don't have to worry about noses going up her butt, or other horses crowding us on narrow trails :twisted: Indie is in charge of most of the herd (with one exception to yes, a gelding who is otherwise boss. They have mutual ground.), but* I *am the boss of her. And that is a pretty cool feeling. 

Not saying I dislike geldings, I love them and I am hoping my next horse is a gelding... I find them to often be quite aloof and funny to interact with, but my undying attraction is to a mare who knows shes boss and won't give up her title without a nice long "discussion." :lol::lol:


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I honestly get tired of these 'bash the geldings' discussions.
> 
> Every single point all of you are lauding about mares, can also be attributed to geldings. They're not stupid, slow, unloving, or unwilling. If mares are so much better at competitions, then how is it that a gelding was the premiere endurance horse for many years? Any of you hear the name Elmer Bandit?
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've always believed more in 'click factor' that the mare v gelding thing... like my little sister always thought she was a mare person, until she ended up having three geldings in a row and adoring them all. And the 'as a rule' thing is just people's experiences, not necessarily anything to do with either sex as a general rule - people have a preference for sex just like they have a preference for colours (for example, I wouldn't get excited over the idea of a mare or a chesnut, but doesn't mean I wouldn't try out either).


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Sigh, always someone. Why bother posting if this is so ridiculous Speed Racer? Simply opt out of answering moronic topics and you'll do fine! So far, YOU are the *only* one causing the flame. We've been civil. It certainly wasn't meant to cause a stir. My question was just out of curiosity, what do folks on this forum prefer and _why_? Sure there is a preference. There is always a preference. I know people who prefer male cats. People who prefer female dogs. Maybe I am the only one here but I haven't seen any bash the geldings topics and this wasn't intended as such. I honestly thought mares were in the minority when I posted this. They certainly are minority around here, everyone is a gelding person. If you are insulted, I am sorry. It doesn't offend me that you prefer geldings, it doesn't offend me that local people seem to prefer geldings. Rather than being rude, name calling and causing the very incendiary only you mentioned, you _could_ just state that you like geldings and why. Or as I've said, opt out. Its been very light hearted thus far.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

CLaPorte - Thank-you for the geldings post  

Minstrel - Good post also. I agree. 

Sunny, very interesting first sentence. I've found this also. Certainly not with all of them, but a good half of the geldings we've had in. I feel they are either super sweet, easy going, patient and very willing to please or _really not_. A good gelding is a great horse.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Geldings! Yep! Have had better luck with them. But I do have to say when I have had a mare she has been with a gelding and I didn't like they way she bossed and controlled the gelding which made my job harder. Maybe if I had two mares it would have been different. Now I have two geldings and love them.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

nvr2many said:


> But I do have to say when I have had a mare she has been with a gelding and I didn't like they way she bossed and controlled the gelding which made my job harder.


I'm a mare person, but I do agree that in my experience, the herd hierarchy appears to be much more important to mares than geldings..and there are some extremely bossy mares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh I don't know! I've had the opportunity to work extensively with both mares and geldins, and limited interaction with stallions (all being miniature xD) 

I enjoy how consistent and rational most of our geldings are- for instance, Big Cowboy- my main therapy and cart pony, has always given me the same personality to work with, day after day- year after year. He has a solid, smart mind and will work himself to exaustion for you. He always has the patience of a saint and I've only seen him spook once in the entire time that I've worked with him, and that was the first time that he saw a pig XD He's had tarps blow over on top of him, kids poke his eyes and pull his ears, dogs jump at his heels, and cats jump on his back, and not once has he ever made me wonder if he was safe. Many of our geldings are that way. Ofcourse they each have their own personality- some are lazier than others, but for the most part the gelding seem to be more confident in themselves and so are easier to work with when I can't have my attention 110% on them.

At the same time though, I love our mares. Sure they're crabbier at times, and yes, we do have more 'mentally unstable' mares than we do geldings...but as many have pointed out, they really seem to bond better. From my experience though, they don't just bond with anybody. You have to be the sort who can be the leader at ALL TIMES to have a mare that will really work for you, and the bond doesnt come quickly. Once it does though, the mare and owner bond is absolutely wonderful. Take my girl, Sour- for example. It took me nearly two years to establish my bond with her, but now we're a wonderful team. She always comes running when she sees me and is eager to please. My therapy mares are the same way. Slow to trust but ready to completely throw themselves into it once you've proven yourself to be a good leader.


So honestly, I can't choose. I love my boys and girls equally and I admire each trait for itself in itself. I have to say though, I'm not a big fan of those stallions


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Geldings.

The ones that I've had/ridden had all the attributes of a horse without hormones. That's what they are. Sure they can get excited, act like idiots, mumble to the girls but mine have all been pretty even tempered, hard working, and loyal. 

Rick is on his way to becoming another heart horse, my mares have never stood at the fence waiting to be loved on, my old gelding would rather have been with me. Same with Rick, while the mare is stuffing her face he's standing at the gate watching me out in the yard. It's probably just me, but I've only had one mare that I loved, but she was my first horse... pre geldings!


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

mares.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't really have a preference as I have only owned 3 horses in my time. I think a lot has to do with their early years and the experiences/exposure that they have had. I do have a mare now and she is great. My gelding was just the same. Kinda like humans. Some men can be butts or they can be the man of your dreams. Some women can be _itches and some are just lovely. I think a lot depends on the upbringing and good or bad genes. I really don't have enough experience with horses to say one wins over the other. But I DO love my mare! And I might add......she loves me!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Mares all the way!! Ever horse i've came in contact i've bonded best with has always been a mare. I've helped raise and train all three but the mares always were easier to train and listened better than geldings and stallions. No offense to stallions and geldings of course.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

For the same reason I adore my gelding I conversely adore my mare. By this I mean I find truly endearing in her the mareness I don't find in him, and in him I truly appreciate his geldingnes....
Kinda like loving my kids for who they are not what they are. I have always been lucky enough to have horses I can love for themselves not their plumbing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

I love geldings because you can truly _know_ them. you know which ones you can throw anyone on any day and all their other idiosyncrasies. Also I have worked for two women who truly got along best with geldings and strongly disliked mares for themselves. They could both ride them just as well, just never "meshed" right. 
I however love mares. I'm almost always the one that gets along with the mares no one else does. I enjoy being kept on my toes and knowing that my mare is using her brain and will take care of me if needed. (my mare is also a TB so I'm really on my toes  )


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

of them all ; I prefer the studs... who have had proper training, of course.
second, geldings.. My favorite and heart horse is a gelding. But he's kind of studish towards other horses.. handling him though he knows his place and never shows that behavior. 
and mares, I've had a few 'gelding-like' mares, they were awesome, but I've seen a bunch of moody mares too.. I just don't like the moody-ness that can come with some of them. Most of the ones I've known have been drama queens...
just.. no thank you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> I honestly get tired of these 'bash the geldings' discussions.


SR, if you look at the poll results you'll see that majority of people picked the geldings as what they prefer (I picked the mares, of course, as you could guess). :rofl:


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a mare and a gelding i love the both of them, but if i have to pick i think it would have to be geldings.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I like mares. That is all i have. I can deal with there moods, and everything else.
Personaly i dont like geldings. I believe they are way way way way to much of a gamble to have. If you have a great bred mare and something goes wrong you have a broodmare. With a gelding you have nothing besides a hay burner.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't really have a preference anymore. I think I just have a certain attachment to a personality type. I ride 2 geldings and 1 mare. I owned a mare for 9 years, love her still now even after selling her, but I vowed my next horse would be a gelding. She was a typical witchy mare, and when in badly in heat she wasn't good for much at shows. My current mare, she's witchy too. She pins her ears back at feeding, the other day she tried to bite my boyfriend when he passed her stall with food, she doesn't with me. She has kicked at people before, why I have no idea. She's stubborn, and ****y alot. Rides like a dream though really, she'll try anything you ask of her. And other than the quirks she has she's a complete sweetheart, she comes running when you yell her name lol, just not with food, she's low on the pecking order. My gelding, he's a sweet boy, like a big dog licking included lol. Easiest horse to ride, he's was so easy to train. Takes to things fast, and he really is pleasant to ride. His faults? Terrible trail horse, he gets mad easily and he kicks the stall walls at feeding. The other gelding is my boyfriends horse, he's a spooky horse but he's a sweet horse. Learns fast anyway and he's fun to ride. He's just spooky and touchy.

I've met horses of both genders I don't like. Alot of people say a mare puts more heart into things, trys harder for you and I can agree with that. But also that a gelding is more consistent in his work, also agree. My old mare at a big show, she was about over it on the last day, my geldings have always given me their all everyday. I think if you find a horse you click with sex shouldn't matter, their each individuals and I've found you can't really classify them to much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I did not place a vote, because I have experience with geldings, mares and one stallion. I have found the geldings I have handled and rode to be very good at ground work, under saddle and bareback. My own personal horse is a mare that we have been each others since she was an 8 year old in 1995. The geldings and mares are actually my preferrence. 

The one stallion I rode and handled required a war bonnet bicycle chain to prevent him from rearing and throwing his head into his riders face literally speaking.


----------



## f350girl (May 23, 2012)

Yes I love mares b/c once they tend to be a one person horse. I broke my mare out and she is super testy about being caught or handled by anyone other then me! And I just love that ;-D My first mare was like that and thats what made me chose another


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

Honestly I do not look at a horses reproductive parts when considering them, instead I take note of their individual personality and temperament. I have known both mares and geldings to be anything from a #[email protected] to an angel. 

Right now I have three geldings. My choice of them had nothing to do with them being male. Thor I bought because of his looks only, he just happened to be male. Eyore the donkey my vet took in as a rescue and gave to me so Thor would have a buddy, I had no choice to chose male or female. Baldur was an oops baby a friends mare had. I agreed to take the baby before it was born so the gender was a surprise.

My dad has two jenny's and I get along with them just as well as my geldings.

I have not been around many stallions so I don't feel qualified to comment much about them. If it comes on my property with "working parts" they get removed as soon as possible.


----------

